# New mall in dubai



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, another mall in dubai, this time by the same company that owns lamcy, enjoy:


The Lal's Group aims to start work on its second mall in Dubai by the second half of 2005, according to group officials. The mall will be located in Dubai's Mirdiff area and will have a gross leasable area of 900,000 sq ft, twice the size of Lal's Lamcy Plaza. The focus will be on the mid and upper-mid consumer market.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't think Lal's catter to "mid and upper-mid consumer market"


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> I don't think Lal's catter to "mid and upper-mid consumer market"


Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

But Lamcy DOES cater to the upper-class, there are a lot of exclusive shops there. I think Lulu is on the fourth floor :cheers:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Burj Juman extention shops and Boulvard @Emirates Towers, cater to the upper-class.

Bossini, Bhs and others are not Upper-class, I don't think they're upper-mid class either.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

lamy is a sh*t centre, old and in need of a serious overhall to even think of competing with the Upperclass malls like burjuman and emirates towers and even mercato. citycentre is a mid range mall but I think we are all going to be excited by the cressent, dubai mall and the mall of the emirates.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

oh yeah, let's better don't talk about lamcy uke:

if this is the same owner, we better stop discussion at this point :lol:

if they could just have given us a name


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

juiced said:


> But Lamcy DOES cater to the upper-class, there are a lot of exclusive shops there. I think Lulu is on the fourth floor :cheers:


LULU !!!!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Burj Juman extention shops and Boulvard @Emirates Towers, cater to the upper-class.
> 
> Bossini, Bhs and others are not Upper-class, I don't think they're upper-mid class either.


Deira City Centre is targeted for middle class and up to upper-middle class.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Yes.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

although it sometimes gives me the impression of being a low-class mall :dunno:
too crowded


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Wafi City is also directed towards the middle class, which is normally crowded too.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

blackadder said:


> Wafi City is also directed towards the middle class, which is normally crowded too.


No not Wafi.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wafi? i'd say upper middle and upper class


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Wafi is upper-mid to upper... What would the new Gardens mall target do you think? At first it was going to be an outlet mall i.e. lower to middle, but will it be a middle class to upper class mall?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i wouldnt class city centre as anything. i mean they have everything from carrefour [whoo! super cheap]to porshe design [yikes!]. but at the weekend it doeas tend to aim towads the lower end of the market.

but lamcy is aimed at lower middle, i doubt this new project will be any different [its in merdif for goodness sake}


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

all in all people living in this area should be happy to get a mall
i mean, mirdif! it's still a bit remote of the city centre


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually all of the people living in Mirdif are from the high class because they bought their lands unlike the other areas like jumeira and al barsha and almost all the other places. I dont think that this mall will suit them.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually "smussuw" any mall , any kind, any class, is much needed in mirdif, i live in mirdif, and it does get to be hectic that everytime i want something, i need to drive down to city center or some other crowded mall, it would be great to have this mall, its almost done anyway, they have opened the spinney's there, 
looking forward to see the rest of the mall (supposed to contain residential - commercial - entertainment ) villas + apts , also and a Movie theater which is great, i can just walk there now, instead of going to grand and look for parking or park a few 100 meters away


----------

